# Grand junction co



## Jabrown88 (Apr 21, 2013)

New to the area and looking for some waterfoul hunting buddies. Just moved from Washington state. Anyone out the hunt around the grand junction area?


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can't help ya in your area specifically, but I feel your pain. I moved from the Midwest to Arizona! Bad thing.....it ain't the Central or Mississippi Flyway. The good.....only 5000 registered waterfowl hunters in the state last year. You have a ton of birds up that way and you have the "cool" factor of hunting the front range, which is like the plains states AND you have the mountains of western Colorado! I plan on making a hunt up there this year! May be we can hook up! Good luck in the new area!


----------



## Jabrown88 (Apr 21, 2013)

I hope it turns out good this year I just bought the new a5 for this season before I moved haha thanks for the info. If you come this way let me know


----------



## family4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Also new to the Grand Junction area looking for fellow waterfowl hunters. 608*212*5480


----------

